
Show HN: dndod – Simple and easy JavaScript modal library with no dependency - cavinjo
https://github.com/oigil/dndod
======
helb
Looks good! Did you consider using native HTML <dialog> instead of divs?
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/di...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/dialog)

